
Ask HN: Is Backupify safe and/or necessary? - tomcam
I am a longtime subscriber to Backupify because I have a huge amount of mission-critical data stored on a free Gmail account (I am slowly moving to a separate Google Apps Suite account on my own domain). Google sent a security message saying I should turn Backupify off because it has access to everything on the account. That&#x27;s necessary for backup purposes, but Backupify seems vaguely shady. They send absolutely no monthly stats on what&#x27;s backed up.<p>Is there a safer way to back up Google content? Is Backupify trustworthy?
======
cVwEq
To answer the part of your question I'm able to answer:

 __Q: Is there a safer way to back up Google content? __

Install the Thunderbird email client which can download all gmail mail via a
separate user-initiated request or automatically, to Thunderbird files or
separate .eml files. Every time you open the client it can automatically sync
with gmail.

Then, back up those files two ways: locally to an encrypted partition on an
external drive, and via a more secure cloud service (e.g. Dropbox, Carbonite,
Mozy, Sync, Box, etc.).

[Edited to comment on which part of the question I'm able to answer]

~~~
tomcam
That answer helped, thank you. I have a ton of content on Calendar, Drive,
Sheets, etc. unfortunately.

Do you know those other services to be safer than Backupify?

